# Xbox Account Stolen



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

My other half randomly noticed that two payments of ~£50 been taken from our credit card to pay for 10000 MS points. We weren't in the house at the time so knew it wasn't us! 

So, removed all cc details, changed and reset password, informed our credit card company and sent a message to xbox support...

...this happened 20 minutes after their support line closed 

Then... i can't log into my account anymore. Even though i changed my password, the little bleepers still managed to get in and swapped my account with one they had just made. There goes my 18000 gamer points and the 10000 MS points they just added.

I phoned the US xbox support, and supposedly they can't do anything for UK members and i have to wait till the morning (8am) till i can phone up.

So, just to prewarn you guys, to change your passwords and make your security as tight as tight. I thought mine was....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that  very frustrating. I had my account banned unfairly and I was devestated - xbox ended up charging me £11.98 (i didn't agree to this) and I got it back! 

Hope it's resolved soon for you.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't get me started with Xbox live, my account got deleted and I lost everything, saved data, points etc.

Hope you get your account back but don't hold your breath, Xbox Live support is so bad its unreal. Will never buy another Xbox product ever again.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

And to rub my face in it, according to my mate, they're playing FIFA 12 now...


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Have you managed to get your account back?

I always buy those MS points cards and xbox live cards as I'd never let them store the credit card details.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 21, 2011)

After speaking to Xbox support this morning, they've filled a form over the phone with me to send to the fraud investigation team.

The account has been blocked until the investigation is complete, and i should be able to recover it after that time, but because they've had a lot of these it'll take 3 weeks to investigate!

I just found it odd how they managed to find out my password. It was 12 characters long, with both capitals and numbers! I've never been to one of those dodgy sites that say they'll get you free MS points etc and the only thing i've been doing on the xbox in the last couple of days is play BF3 Beta...

meh... 3 weeks without xbox  bad times


----------

